# [Closed] The Psionicle



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2004)

Recruiting for the Psionicle is now over.

-----

Hello!

If you've read the Psionicle game, and you're interested in getting in on it, this may be your lucky day.

I'm looking for one or two people that are dedicated to their PbPs.  I would ask that all applicants have moderate experience (6-12 months) in PbP, and can post once every couple days, at minimum.

I also ask that anyone in the Coldlands War game not sign up.

This recruiting is not on a FCFS basis.  I will determine who gets in by maturity, experience, and dedication.  Do note that, while those sound like high expectations, I'm actually a lot less strict than I sound.   Just remember that posting your interest here will not necessarily get you into the game.

This recruiting thread will close in one week (on Sunday, November 14th).

A quick note about my DMing style - the world is alive.  Every action you take has an effect on the world.  All choices that are presented to you are, in fact, choices - I will not railroad you into anything.  NPCs will react to you as you act towards them, and everyone in the world has their own agenda, personality, and ways of thinking.  Every action has a reaction.  Think of the world as though it were alive, and you'll do well.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Bummer... since I'm in the Coldlands War game... oh well.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2004)

If it turns out you're the only one interested, Ferrix, I might lift that restriction... the only reason I don't want to mix players is because the two groups _might_ meet up at some point, and I wanted to avoid confusion.

But I don't really know how likely that is, since the two groups are on two different continents.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh, I am SO interested in this. Of course, I'm not sure I meet your criterion of '6-12 months PbP experience'. I've been following PbP for a couple of years and have been directly involved in it for a few months now - but not here. On another site, one on the EzBoard network. It does, however, have very strict moderation and I have had to meet their standards for a while now, so I feel like I really do know my way around PbP gaming. I'm also a very freqent poster - I usually check the boards four or five times a day (yeah, I know, I have no life). 

 At any rate, I'd really love to get in on this game. I haven't followed the whole thread, but I'd read up on it if I was going to join. So what do you think? If you want an idea of how I roleplay, you could take a look at this thread on the aforementioned EzBoard, which I'm currently playing in.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2004)

Eluvan - as I mentioned, I post criteria like that to give people a general feel for what I'm looking for, but I don't know how strictly I'll adhere to them.

I just took a look at the link provided and... wow.  That's a lot of detail there.  I'm impressed. 

If you'd like to take a look at the Psionicle, you can take a look at the threads linked to in my sig.  We're currently on the 12th thread, and we should probably change over to a 13th pretty soon.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Cool. I'll take a look tomorrow - for tonight my time is monopolised by finishing my Ceramic DM entry.


----------



## Xael (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I havent' really read the Psionicle, but I've heard of it and I'm interested. I should meet that Pbp time preqruisite, and I can post (about) every day if I have something to post.

But I seriously doubt that I can match that amount of detail (and volume of text) in Eluvan's link. Whoa.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm kinda popping in without authority from Gnomeworks, but what I think the group really needs is someone who (even when there's not a great deal to be said) gives the thread a good bump and moves the game forward one step every day. Descriptions and lots of content are good, but what they really need is a bumper (gives the thread a little bump every day) and a bouncer (someone to bounce an idea off, and put new ideas in).

Those two traits would go a long way to get the game moving at a steady pace again.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

A dozen IC threads are a bit much to read through. *blink*

    Couldn't you (or anyone) give a short (just two or three sentences) summary of what is going on there roughly? 

 Also, which characters are around still, from the last pages of the IC it looks like only two (maybe three) are really posting, Syld, Ruth and maybe Jansson. Also Animus seems to be there, but currently not involved in the IC (hence the lack of posting there, I guess).

   Found this, so far.



> Osius, Syld, Jansson, Animus, Ruth. The names of those hunting for the pieces of a powerful artifact that will save psionics and prevent those who practice the arts of the mind from certain destruction. But in the distant dark, their enemies plot against them... Jirlai, Ratheqar, and the woman in black still lurk in the world, though where, none can say. Though they have enemies, they also have allies... Shardorn, the goblin cleric of Rashida who has been with them through several of their trials, and the unusual Kloranth, a user of psionics found at the library. Their adventures have ranged from delving into the caverns of Thri-Kreen, to exploring an ancient library far distant from the city of Garanasseur... and certainly stranger places await them on their journey.
> 
> Their quest is daunting, their enemies many... but still they continue...



 Do you still use 3.0 rules there? At least the psionic characters look like it in the RG, tho the OOC seems to hint, they are just about being upgraded to 3.5.

    Bye
    Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2004)

The original characters were in a town attacked by (IIRC) thri-kreen, fled to another town and at some point came across the Staff of Ancient Penumbra (or whatever the name of the illithid staff artifact is), decided they needed to bring together the rest of the pieces of the Psionicle, the artifact representing the power of psionics in the world (similar artifacts for arcane magic and technology already exist). They head out with flying carriages provided by a friendly council, but get attacked by a half-illithid(s) on the way and crashland. 
The continue their journey with a broken carriage and come across yuan-ti, who posses one of the fragments of the Psionicle. A techie who has been accompanying them turns out to be a traitor. After negotiations, the yuan-ti high priestess agrees to give the artifact to the party and there's a fight with Jirlai in which two of the characters die, but one is brought back by the high priestess (other doesn't wish to return). The party returns to the council, who have found the location of another part, deep within 'kreen territory.
The party investigates the thri-kreen tunnels, runs into associates of Jirlai's who they defeat, recovers the part after a confrontation with Jirlai, and returns to the council again. A friendly goblin cleric who's been traveling with the characters tells of a library in a faraway locale that might contain another piece, and the party sets out to recover it. After opening a tricky door, the party fights against Jirlai and Ratheqar with some success, but some of them are heavily wounded, and one is MIA (player left, IIRC).
And that's about where the current thread begins, I think.

I might have the order of the 'kreen tunnels and the 'ti forest wrong, but I think that's about the basics of it all.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 10, 2004)

That was a pretty good summary, Dalamar - though you were right, the 'kreen and 'ti encounters should have been reversed. 

As for being 3e or 3.5... I think we're at the end of the transition, though.  I think the majority of the characters in it right now are 3.5 compliant.

So, right now, we have the following people interested...
Eluvan
Xael
Thanee

Is that correct?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2004)

Also some more stuff as it comes to my mind (and take everything I say with a grain of salt, I tend to have a faulty memory):
Ratheqar is a githyanki (or was he githzerai?) psionic user, and he's up to no good. Jirlai (a human sorcerer) works for him, mostly because they both want the Psionicle. Once they're done with that, they'll most likely fight each other to see which one of them gets it.
Shardorn (the afore-mentioned goblin cleric) is also an old associate of Jirlai's but abandoned him after she learned of his intentions to destroy psionics.

Oh, and my pleasure


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2004)

And 3.0 vs. 3.5 in regard to Syld: the Rogue's Gallery shows the 3.0 version, but the 3.5 stats are somewhere in the OoC thread and on my HD, I just haven't gotten around to upping the RG version.
And damnit, I wish that the revised Contructor didn't require Craft 9 ranks! Grr... One more level because I need 1 more rank of a skill...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, upgrading to 3.5 can be quite a hassle in some areas. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> So, right now, we have the following people interested...
> Eluvan
> Xael
> Thanee
> ...




I'd say so.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep. I'm still here and still interested.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright.  Thanee and Eluvan, looks like you're in. 

World information and info on how to make your characters will be up shortly.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2004)

On this thread? Just to know what to look for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Campaign Introduction*
Ages ago, there was an ancient illithid empire known as Penumbra.  They occupied the entirety of the continent of Lotharien, and enslaved the numerous races that lived upon it.  Among their servants were humans; goblins; elves; halflings; and various other races, along with the githyanki, who the illithids had brought from worlds unknown.

In time, however, the slaves of the illithids came to develop mental powers similar to those of their captors.  Eventually, they created an underground resistance movement, having gained the ability to disobey and avoid their telepathic masters.  They imbued their powers into six gems, one for each discipline of psionics.  They placed these gems in places of power, carving pedestals from precious gems and diamonds and setting the gems upon them.  They then used these gems to focus their psionic power, and rained destruction down upon the continent, causing it to sink; as it did so, the empire of Penumbra fell, and the servants of the illithids escaped to a small island that was all that remained of Lotharien.  The places of power that guarded the gems were sealed against the rising waters, ensuring that they would not be destroyed and that psionics would continue.

-----

In the early second century, the necromancer prodigy Kalrios Wayveri gained knowledge of a powerful spell that would allow him to raise continents.  Desiring a base from which to work, he raised the continent of Lotharien.  However, his casting was imperfect, and the continent raised crookedly - causing the south to heave itself into mountains, and the north to be laced with numerous lakes and rivers.  The island remnant of Lotharien was unaffected, despite its proximity to the continent, now known as Idaklaa.

Kotrit based himself in the Tower of Illusions, a tower infused with magic located deep in the heart of the remaining island, which had come to be known as the Lost Isle.  From there, he sent forth his undead legions across the world.  Thus was the War of the Illusionist begun.

At the end of the war, Kotrit fell.  However, before doing so, he used another immensely powerful spell - this time, to destroy psionics.  His efforts failed, however, as the six gems - along with two other artifacts of psionic and illithid origin - remained, which had been imbued with the psionic power of thousands years before.  These eight artifacts saved the force of psionics, but at a price - they became the focal point for psionic energies to enter the world, and if they were not joined, all would be lost.

-----

It is the modern day, Common Year 382.  The War of the Illusionist was battled almost three centuries prior.  Now, the true effects of his destruction of psionics are being felt.  Though psionics was restored to its former self, it is still dependent on the Psionicle for its survival, and only now is the force of psionics itself beginning to wane.

As with the artifacts of magic and technology, if the Psionicle is not fully constructed, all psionics will perish from the world - and all those who take part in its gifts with it.

There are some - namely, those who practice magic or technology - who would prefer that this be the case.  However, thousands upon thousands of lives hang in the balance.  If the Psionicle is not constructed, the balance between the three forces of magic, psionics, and technology will be thrown off, and who knows what may happen if that should ever come to pass...

-----

You, then, are adventurers.  Your knowledge of the history of psionics may be non-existent, or you may be all too aware of what will happen if the artifact known as the Psionicle is not constructed from its constituent parts.

You are currently on the Lost Isle, in a small village on the northern shore, the only known port - and even then, it is incredibly small, composed of but a few buildings.  Your purpose for being here may be as simple as wanting to get away from the urban life, or you may be hunting the pieces of the Psionicle, looking for clues and knowledge that will help you save the force of psionics.

Regardless, if you use psionics, you have noticed the waning of your powers.  Your powers of the mind do not come as easily as they did even a year ago, and bringing them into focus is beginning to grow difficult.  There is no doubt that, if something is not done soon, you will not be able to draw upon them at all - and soon after that, death awaits.

-----

*Game Information*
This campaign is primarily character-driven.  The party is adventuring to restore the Psionicle; while you don't have to play a psionic character, your character should have a reason to want to help out in this venture.  Also pay attention to the calendar, which may be important in time-sensitive ventures - this world uses its own custom calendar, which you can find in the OoC thread.

Last, but not least: the world is alive and real. I don't mean that in a literal sense, but in a figurative sense. When your character does something, it happens, and NPCs and the environment will react accordingly. NPCs aren't cardboard cutouts - they have their own motivations, goals, and skills; nor is the environment just a backdrop: weather will adversely affect you. Also, do realize this: when your character makes a choice, you make a choice. If I offer you a hook and you refuse to take it, I won't force you to. I try to give you as much free will as is humanly possible and still keep the game cohesive.

Also, one quick note - if you have a question about the world, ask me! I don't have a central, easily-accessible place online where you can find everything, and I'm not organized enough for that to be true, anyway. The more questions you ask, the more the world grows and matures, and that's a good thing all around. This is especially important for character background - I know I haven't provided a whole lot in terms of geography and whatnot, so feel free to ask! My email address is korey at nandgate dot com (replacing "at" and "dot", of course ).

*Books Used*
The core 3 books are used; also, the XPH is a must in this game.  Technology may be encountered, though probably rare; if such happens, you'll be told what you need to know to interact with it.

In addition, I will sometimes use material from the following: Dragons 294-321 and 325-326, BoEM, BoVD, Minis HB, Complete Warrior, Unearthed Arcana, Arcana Unearthed, Advanced Player's Guide, WarCraft: Magic & Mayhem, DragonMech, Eberron, Dragonlance CS, Relics & Rituals (I and II), Creature Collection (I and II), Traps and Treachery (I and II), Sorcery & Steam, FLCS, Magic of Faerun, Sword and Fist, Tome and Blood, Masters of the Wild, Defenders of the Faith, Song and Silence, Stronghold Builder's Guide, Manual of the Planes, Oriental Adventures, Deities and Demigods, ELH, Savage Species, Ghostwalk, Arms and Equipment Guide.

I also use information from the Mind's Eye at the WotC site.

If you're interested in using information (be it a feat, skill, or PrC) from a source, please identify what it is, a quick summary of it, and where it can be found; the more specific you can be, the better. Please note that I'm a typically reasonable person and will usually accept anything that is reasonable and within the bounds of the world (ie, if it doesn't fit my idea of the world, I probably won't allow it unless you can give me a darn good reason).

*Character Creation*
For character creation, you have 32 points to use in a point buy. While this may seem like a lot, it isn't when you consider that I also use Perception. Perception is a seventh ability score that modifies your character's ability to sense his environment.

Perception affects the following:
-- Attack rolls with firearms.
-- Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
-- Low-light vision (Per modifier is added to LLV multiplier) and Darkvision (Per modifier x 10 is added to Darkvision).

A character starts at 4th level with standard gold for a starting 4th level character, as per the DMG.

All characters should have some kind of backstory. It can be short and sweet, or long and involved; while I prefer the latter, I know that that can sometimes be a pain with so little world information provided.

The following information is regarding the region of Kahasal.  However, given your location, it is plausible that you could be from another section of the world, such as Ashk (a magocracy), the Coldlands (a technological nation), or Iscali (a land of forests and fey).  Basically, what I'm saying is that you are not necessarily limited to the options below - while the ones I've presented here would make the most sense for a character pursuing the Psionicle, they are by no means the only ones I will allow.  If you want to have a character of a different race or class, ask about it and I'll post pertinent information about where that race or class is predominantly found.

_*Races*_
The following are the available races.


```
[color=white][b]Race		Subraces	LA[/b]
Elf				
Githyanki			+2
Goblin		Blue		+0, Blue +1
Human				
Halfling	Floodplain	
Thri-Kreen			+2[/color]
```

*Elf:* Elves who live in Kahasal are much different than the aristocratic elves of the Ashkian magocracy or the wild elves of the woods.  Instead, they are more cautious and reclusive; they restrict their studies of the magical arts, as such things are usually inhibited by the psionic nature of Kahasal.

Kahasal elves are no different than typical elves; however, their favored class is Sorcerer, as opposed to Wizard.

*Githyanki:* Githyanki are not originally native to the world; however, they have come to accept it as their home, as they have been trapped here for several centuries.  Few, if any, modern githyanki have any memory of living elsewhere.  They have a fierce hatred of illithid, though such creatures are a rarity in the modern world; they are also naturally psionic, which lends them to positions of authority among the peoples of Kahasal.

A githyanki's favored class is Psychic Warrior.

*Goblin:* Goblins were one of the enslaved races of Penumbra, and they pulled their own share of the load in imbuing the gems with enough psionic force to sink the continent.  Since then, goblins have become an accepted part of society; though they can be irritating, they are not scavengers, nor do they feed off of the rest of society: they typically contribute, albeit in their own ways.

Goblins favor the Rogue class.

*Goblin, Blue:* Though normal goblins pulled their share of the load, it was the blues - goblins with a natural gift for psionics - that really assisted in the endeavour.  Blues are not as rare as they may be elsewhere, and they often take positions that allow them to take advantage of their natural talents.  Blues are typically respected by the normal goblins of Kahasal, even if some give that respect grudgingly.

Blues favor the Psion class.

*Human:* Humans make up a significant portion of the Kahasal population. The humans of Kahasal are an insightful people, and - with memories and tales of enslavement being passed down through the centuries - have a fierce distaste for strong government.  Though they do not have a strong governmental system, they do regulate themselves readily enough, with a small amount of guidance.

There are humans present that are from other cultures, and they vary as much as real-world humans do.

Humans do not differ from standard humans.

*Thri-Kreen:* Thri-kreen are an unusual people.  They have little history, and have little interaction with the rest of Kahasal society.  They typically range throughout the north, where the lakes and rivers have been frozen over by the cold.  Unlike thri-kreen elsewhere, they have adapted to the cold, and live in deep natural caverns scattered throughout the north.

Thri-kreen do not gain racial HD.

Thri-kreen favor the Soulknife class.

*Classes*
The following are the available classes.


```
[color=white][b]CLASS		FAVORED BY			SOURCE(1)[/b]
Cleric						PH
Druid						PH
Fighter						PH
Monk						PH
Paladin						PH
Psion		Goblin (Blue)			XPH
Psychic Warrior	Githyanki			XPH
Ranger						PH
Rogue		Goblin, Halfling (Floodplain)	PH
Sorcerer	Elf				PH
Soulknife	Thri-kreen			XPH
Wilder						XPH

1) Abbrevations Explained
PH:	Player's Handbook, 3.5
XPH:	Expanded Psionics Handbook[/color]
```

*The Forces*
Beyond all else, the defining point of the world is the interaction of the three forces. These three forces are magic, psionics, and technology.

_Definitions_
Magic breaks the rules of reality to accomplish its ends.
Psionics bends the rules of reality to accomplish its ends.
Technology uses the rules of reality to accomplish its ends.

Divine magic isn't Magic; it is not subject to SR or other effects. Divine magic is called Magic because this is what it most resembled when it was first encountered; it is more a product of ignorance than an actual description of what is occuring.

There are also several other 'minor' forces, such as the Blue (which is what akashics draw upon) and the Void (the antithesis of creation). These are typically outside the standard force architecture and are not affected by things that affect the normal Forces. These minor forces are almost never referred to as actual forces by people who are aware of them.

*Interactions*
A character with a caster level has PR and TR both equal to 5 + caster level.

A character with a manifester level has SR and TR both equal to 5 + manifester level.

A character with a student level has SR and PR both equal to 5 + student level.

The resistances gained due to class are inherent resistance and can never be lowered, even voluntarily. In addition, a character with resistance to a force he is trying to use (ie, trying to cast a spell when having SR from a force-resistant class), the character must overcome his inherent resistance in order for the effect to be successful.

-----

Alright, I think that about covers it.  Any questions?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Alright, I think that about covers it.




More or less. 



> Any questions?




Where is "Technology" from (which book, or isn't it from any of the books you listed)?

I don't think I know anything about that...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm thinking of making a Rogue (Elf or Human probably).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Where is "Technology" from (which book, or isn't it from any of the books you listed)?
> 
> I don't think I know anything about that...




The technology I use IMC is a ruleset I've been developing over the last couple years.  It's roughly half-way complete, but if either you or Eluvan are interested in playing a technological character, I can email it to you.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of making a Rogue (Elf or Human probably).




A rogue would be good.   The party has not yet had a rogue in its ranks, and there have been a couple times one would've been helpful.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> The technology I use IMC is a ruleset I've been developing over the last couple years.



 With those longrunning IR games and all that, I suppose. 



> It's roughly half-way complete, but if either you or Eluvan are interested in playing a technological character, I can email it to you.



 Not necessary for me. I think I'm going with the Elf Rogue, and technology certainly wouldn't fit all too well then. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

Will see, that I get my character finished during the weekend.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

*A suggestion*

Hey, GnomeWorks, what do you think about throwing up a new (3.5) Rogue's Gallery thread, so that all the active characters in their 3.5 version can get posted there? You could add a link to the old thread, too, so that one is still around for reference. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2004)

That's not a bad idea...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanee?  Eluvan?  Either of you around?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, yep, I am almost finished. Sorry, takes a bit longer than expected. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

While I'm finishing up my background (should be done tomorrow, maybe I might need some local names (forest, city, etc), but I'll just leave those blank then, if necessary), here's something for you to look at meanwhile. 

That reminds me... how are HP done?

Oh, and if you have some bits and pieces about Kahasal, like a very rough description (i.e. size (N<->S/E<->W), rulership, landmarks, like big mountains in the east, plains in the north, few big cities and lots of smaller settlements, neighbouring regions, and so on), just so to get a general idea how it looks like, that would be cool. Whatever comes to mind. 

*Fee'ann*
Female Elven Rogue 4th level (XP 6,000)
CG

medium-sized, 5'4", 101 lb., 107 yrs old
black hair, green eyes, fair skin

Str  8 -1
Dex 18 +4
Con 12 +1
Int 14 +2
Wis  8 -1
Per 14 +2
Cha 14 +2

HP 23
AC 18 (+4 Dex, +4 Armor)

Speed 30 ft.
Initiative +8
BAB +3

Fortitude +2
Reflex +8
Will +0

*Skills:* Bluff +7(5), Diplomacy +10(4), Disable Device +11(7), Gather Information +5(3), Hide +10(6), Listen +10(6), Move Silently +10(6), Open Lock +10(4), Search +11(7), Sense Motive +5(6), Sleight of Hand +12(6), Spot +10(6), Tumble +8(4). Speaks Common, Elven, Goblin and Draconic.

*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse.

*Elf Traits:* Low-Light Vision x4, Immunity to magical sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks, Detect secret and concealed doors.

*Class Abilities:* Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge.

*Equipment:* Masterwork Rapier, Dagger, Mithril Chain Shirt, _Heward's Handy Haversack_, _Hat of Disguise_, Traveler's Outfit, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch, Silk Rope 100', Sack (4), Soap, Waterskin, Tindertwigs (10), Masterwork Thieves' Tools; 43 gp, 5 sp.

*Appearance:* Fee'ann is quite tall for an elf and her slender and willowy body moves with an unearthly grace. Coupled with her fine features and beautiful green eyes she appears to be rather attractive. Long black hair flows openly over her shoulders and along her back. Fee'ann is dressed in simple and comfortable traveling clothes of black color, pants and tunic as well as soft leather boots and gloves, under her hair and around her forehead runs a delicate band of silver, and around her hips is a belt, which holds a beautifully crafted rapier in a matching sheath. Shrouded in a wide and heavy hooded cloak of equally dark color, only her friendly smile belies her gloomy appearance.

*Background:* _“Its power is waning, as much as my own. It must be constructed or the world will be drawn into darkness.”_

Those were the last words of A'larelle, one of the few practitioners of psionics amongst the elves of Kahasal and one of the few that truely understood the meaning behind these words. A'larelle also happened to be the mother of Fee'ann, who was the person that she spoke to at this time. Fee'ann never had the same connection to the Forces as her mother did and while she did not understand the full scope of these words, she promised to fulfill her mother's last wish, to help uncover its components and to construct the Psionicle.

Fee'ann had lived a very protected life with her mother in the elven refuge in Kahasal. She had yet to decide where the path of her life would carry her. Everything changed upon the day, that day, when her mother died. Even now she does not know what malady suddenly befell her, but it must have been connected to what she told her then. In her reverie, she keeps the memory of her mother alive, and she often returns to this last moment, where it all began.

It is now 12 years later. Fee'ann had left her home to fulfill her destiny and her promise. Lacking the impressive powers of her mother, she turned to an illicit trade and practiced in theft and burglary in the hopes that these skills would eventually help her in her search for the lost pieces, but Fee'ann also trained her wits and charms in order to obtain information when needed. She quickly gained a few loose ties with the local underworld in Koltir, where she further developed her skills. It was there as well, where she obtained a clue just recently, which led her to the Lost Isle in her hunt for the components of the Psionicle.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 24, 2004)

IIRC, HP was max at first level and 3/4 at each level thereafter (I might be wrong about that... it's been awhile ).

I like the character, Thanee.  I look forward to seeing your background. 

Anyhoo, here is some information on Kahasal...

*Kahasal*
Kahasal is a loosely-organized psiocracy - each small region or city is governed by a council of six psions, each of whom focuses on a particular aspect of psionics.  It is believed that, as the six disciplines balance each other, so too will these governors balance each other.  Government in Kahasal is rather weak, as most people are descended from those who were enslaved in the illithid empire of Penumbra - and while no one living today was subject to that, stories have been passed down since then, and none want a repeat of such things.

Kahasal's environment varies wildly.  In the far north, the land is a frozen menagerie of lakes and rivers, tundra-like in appearance though with little snow.  In the south, it is subtropical, a habitat for the yuan-ti and other creatures that have an affinity for warmer climes.  Between these two extremes, Kahasal is typically a cold temperate zone.

Geographically, Kahasal also varies widely.  Along the west coast and the southern edge are mountains, formed from when the continent was raised by Kotrit Wayveri.  The north is mostly plains, gently sloping into the Ocean of Lotharien.  The Lost Isle itself is primarily iced over.

Kahasal is the only nation on the continent of Idaklaa.  There are ruins of another nation, Fagona, on the northern tip north of the Floodplains (described below), but these are quite old and no known society continues to exist in Fagona.  Idaklaa itself is surrounded entirely by water; on the western, southern, and south-eastern sides by the Ocean of Lotharien, and in the north and eastern sides by the Ocean of Northlander.

Idaklaa itself is roughly 1050 miles north-south at its widest point, and roughly 1000 miles east-west at its widest point.  Much of central and northern Kahasal are at sea-level or slightly above that; the southwestern region of the mountains is the highest point.

*Major Geographical Features*
*Lothari Mountains:* The Lothari Mountains occupy the western and south coasts.  They are not very imposing; they are ringed by hills, which are mostly gentle and sloping.

*Floodplains:* The Floodplains are the result of the continent being raised from the ocean.  The Floodplains are a network of frozen-over lakes and rivers, with hills rising at random intervals between these.  Overall, the Floodplains are not a very hospitable place, and few people dare venture there.  Across the Floodplains lie the remnants of Fagona.

*Lost Isle:* A small island off the southeastern shore of Kahasal, the Lost Isle is the only fragment of Lotharien that was not sunk.  It is completely iced-over and mostly uninhabited.

*Landmarks*
*Tower of Illusions:* The only landmark that is well-known throughout the world in Idaklaa is the Tower of Illusions.  Set somewhere in the center of the Lost Isle, it was the fortress of the necromancer Kalrios Dilark, the point from which he planned and waged his wars on the world.

*Cities*
*Garanasseur:* One of the few real cities in the north, Garanasseur is only a few dozen miles away from the beginning of the Floodplains.  It has many occupants, and is considered the political and economic center of the north-central region.

*Cara'nor:* Cara'nor is Kahasal's only major port city.  Set in a small bay, it offers both sea- and air-based travel.  It is one of the few places in Kahasal that those who study magic and technology can be consistently found, and is a major trading center.  Most of Kahasal's trade goes through this city.

*Koltir:* The capital of Kahasal, it is the home of the heads of the Kahasal government.  Consisting primarily of elegant tall towers crafted from crystal and precious gems, it is truly a sight to behold.  With such a weak government, however, Koltir suffers from a major criminal underworld, which only attempts to stay below the notice of the leaders of Kahasal.

-----

If you need anything more specific, just let me know.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 24, 2004)

Whoops, I do apologise for my absence here. I won't make it a habit, I promise. I'm pretty much rushed off my feet today, and to an extent tomorrow, but I should be able to get something cobbled together over the weekend without too much bother. Anyway... I think I might be interested in playing around with some of those technology rules. Any chance I could get a copy? as4461@bristol.ac.uk

 The alternative would be a Soulknife. Both concepts are shaping up quite nicely, so we'll have to see which one I end up preferring.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2004)

> Tower of Illusions: The only landmark that is well-known throughout the world in Idaklaa is the Tower of Illusions. Set somewhere in the center of the Lost Isle, it was the fortress of the necromancer Kalrios Dilark, the point from which he planned and waged his wars on the world.




The LOST ISLE? Somehow I find it rather odd we missed this piece of information before venturing there -.- Like a dragon isnt enough =]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, it's the Tower of _Illusions_. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> ... should be done tomorrow ...




Ok, maybe not quite. Too many distractions. 

But won't be long now (1-2 days).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2004)

I have added the background above. I'm still working on a few details, so some minor changes might be coming up soon.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanee - very nice.  I like it a lot. 

-----

I noticed a mistake in one of the descriptions... somewhat minor, but still needs fixing.  The name was inaccurate here...

*Tower of Illusions:* The only landmark that is well-known throughout the world in Idaklaa is the Tower of Illusions. Set somewhere in the center of the Lost Isle, it was the fortress of the necromancer _Kotrit Wayveri_, the point from which he planned and waged his wars on the world.



> *TFO*
> The LOST ISLE? Somehow I find it rather odd we missed this piece of information before venturing there -.- Like a dragon isnt enough =]




Hmm... you're right, I don't think it's come up in conversation, IC or OoC.   However, everyone knows that it's not inhabited, since it was sealed up after Kotrit was killed.  So it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 29, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Anyway... I think I might be interested in playing around with some of those technology rules. Any chance I could get a copy? as4461@bristol.ac.uk




Alright, I'll hopefully get that to you tomorrow (don't have the information on the computer I'm using right now).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 29, 2004)

> Hmm... you're right, I don't think it's come up in conversation, IC or OoC.  However, everyone knows that it's not inhabited, since it was sealed up after Kotrit was killed. So it's not as bad as it sounds.



Now where would the dragon be? Or even worse, the gem


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2004)

You actually mixed that name up on another occasion as well... 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> In the early second century, the necromancer prodigy _Kalrios_ Wayveri gained knowledge of a powerful spell that would allow him to raise continents.
> 
> _Kotrit_ based himself in the Tower of Illusions, a tower infused with magic located deep in the heart of the remaining island, which had come to be known as the Lost Isle.




This confused me at first, but then I figured it must have been some kind of mixup and that in both cases the same person is meant. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You actually mixed that name up on another occasion as well...
> 
> This confused me at first, but then I figured it must have been some kind of mixup and that in both cases the same person is meant.




Um... yeah, I don't know how I managed to mess that up. 

That reference would be Kotrit Wayveri.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2004)

Happens. 

Ok, I guess we will be waiting for Eluvan before proceeding... just post something to this thread when you want to start.

In the meantime I'll finalize my character sheet (character description is still missing ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds good, Thanee. 

Eluvan, check your mailbox.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Got it, thanks. If you were closer you would be able to hear the cogs grinding as I begin thinking seriously about my character.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 2, 2004)

Good to hear. 

Eluvan, if you have any questions regarding the tech rules, feel free to ask.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmmm... actually, having read through the rules, though they're very interesting, they don't fit my concept that well. Plus I must confess that my interest in that concept has been waning steadily. So I think I'm leaning towards the Soulknife instead. The conceptualisation stage is pretty much over so you should see something more solid either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2004)

Nooo!!! My gimick!!!


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmmm, yeah, actually I just noticed you're already playing a Soulknife. Though... not a pure Soulknife. And you're not currently with the group. Do you have a serious objection? If on any level whatsoever you really do object to me playing a Soulknife, I can alter my concept to by a Psychic Warrior or maybe a Fighter/Psion of some sort. I don't want to step on anybody's toes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 2, 2004)

Eluvan, so you're aware, this is the current party make-up (not counting Thanee's character)...

Jarval - Jansson Monachorum, Halfling Psychic Warrior
Dalamar - Syld, Goblin Psion (Shaper)
The Forsaken One - Ruth, Human Fighter
Animus [not with party ATM] - Animus, Human Psychic Warrior/Soulknife


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmmm... I guess that concept wouldn't fit in so very well then. Shame... Oh well. Seems like what the group needs is a cleric/healer of some kind. I'll try to knock something together in that kind of line, then. I'm sure I can conjure up some kind of concept for a healer.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Alright... concept for a Halfling Egoist healer starting to shape up, and looking quite tasty actually. To me, anyway.  

 Watch this space - it should shortly be filled by a finished character.

 EDIT: Just so I know for my future plans, will I be okay to take the Sangehirn prestige class that was published in Mind's Eye if/when I meet the prerequisites? For easy reference the 3.5 version can be found here


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2004)

I wish I could be the bigger man and say, "it wouldn't bother me," but here's the circumstances:

Animus was designed in 3.0 to get into the soul-knife prestige class. In the 3.5 conversion, I just split him psiwar/soulknife for an easier and more "mixed" build. The thing is, for background reasons, Animus can't access his soul knife. So if your character just stepped in and had one (and a better one at that, probably), it would kinda have stolen my thunder that I've been "trying" to build up to.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't worry about it, no problem at all. I can imagine how irritating it would be if some n00b jerk comes along and steals your neat tricks out form under your nose.  

 Besides, I'm all psyched about my halfling now.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

*Llerith Dunsdown*
Male Halfling Psion (Egoist) 4th level (XP 6,000)
NG

Small-sized, 3’2”, 29 lbs, 26 years old
Blond hair, brown eyes, very fair skin

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 16 (+3)
Wis 14 (+2)
Per 8 (-1)
Cha 12 (+1)

HP 25
AC 15 (+2 Dex, +2 Shield, +1 Size) 

Speed 20ft.
Initiative +2
BAB +2

Fort +6
Ref +4
Will +7

*Skills:* Appraise +3 (0), Autohypnosis +9 (7), Balance +2 (0), Bluff +1 (0), Climb +2 (0), Concentration +9 (7), Craft (Woodcarving) +6 (3), Diplomacy +1 (0), Disguise +1 (0), Escape Artist +2 (0), Forgery +3 (0), Gather Information +1 (0), Heal +9 (7), Hide +2 (0), Intimidate +1 (0), Jump +2 (0), Knowledge (Psionics) +5 (2), Knowledge (Religion) +5 (2), Listen +3 (0), Move Silently +4 (0), Perform +1 (0), Psicraft +10 (7), Ride +2 (0), Search -1 (0), Sense Motive +2 (0), Spot +1 (0), Survival +2 (0), Swim +0 (0), Use Rope +2 (0)

Speaks Common, Halfling, Dwarven, Gnome and Goblin

*Feats*: Mind Over Body, Psionic Body, Psicrystal Affinity (Hero)

*Halfling Traits*: Small size, +2 on Climb, Jump, Listen and Move Silently checks, +1 on all saving throws, +2 on saving throws against fear effects, +1 to attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.

*Class Abilities*: Bonus feats (1), Discipline (Psychometabolism)

*Psionic Powers*: (Manifester Level 4, 23 pp/day)

1st level Powers: (1pp, DC 14)
Defensive Precognition
Inertial Armour
Mind Thrust
Psionic Grease
Vigour

2nd level Powers: (3pp, DC 15)
Animal Affinity
Biofeedback
Empathic Transfer
Psionic Levitate

*Equipment*: Small Crystal Shortspear, 4x Small Dagger, Small Masterwork Light Crossbow, 20x Small Bolt, Small Darkwood Heavy Shield, Cognizance Crystal (1pp), 5x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, 5x Potion of Cure Light Wounds, _Boots of Stomping_,  2x Psionic Tattoo of Body Adjustment, Brain Lock Pearl, Traveller’s Outfit,  Backpack, Bedroll, Belt Pouch, Soap, Waterskin, Healer’s Kit (10 uses), Masterwork Woodcarving tools, 5x Sunrod, 3x Smokestick, 3x Thunderstone, Powerstone of Psionic Tongues, Powerstone of Sense Link, Powerstone of Skate, Powerstone of Float, Powerstone of Déjà Vu, Powerstone of Call to Mind, Powerstone of Matter Agitation, Powerstone of Missive, 45pp, 8gp, 4sp

*Ceyin*
Diminutive Construct
HD 4; HP 13
Initiative: +2
Speed 30ft, Climb 20ft
AC 17 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 16, flat-footed 15
BAB/Grapple: +0/-17
Attack: -
Full Attack: -
Space/Reach: 1ft/0 ft
SA: -
SQ: Construct traits, hardness 8, psicrystal granted abilities (improved evasion, personality (hero), self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch powers)
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +4
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con -, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills: Autohypnosis +7, Climb +14, Listen +6, Knowledge (Psionics) +0, Knowledge (Religion) +0, Move Silently +6, Psicraft +5, Search +2, Spot +6
Feats: Alertness
Alignment: NG

*Description*: Llerith is fairly tall for a halfling, but extremely thin and fragile in appearance. He has very pale skin and hair, making his deep brown eyes stand out and giving him an almost ethereal air. He dresses simply and practically, favouring pastel shades of blue and purple. 

*Background*: Llerith was born in a small, sheltered community and lived much of his life completely apart from the world at large. From a young age he showed an interest in scholarship and the spiritual side of life, and so was sent to study at the local temple. He grew up under the kind protection and tutelage of the priests there, and came to be deeply concerned with doing all he could to alleviate suffering and hardship in the world. It didn't take him long to realise that he had certain abilities that worked quite differently to the divine power some of the priests could channel, but he said nothing, preferring simply to keep working in his own way and not let outside factors (as he viewed these powers) influence his cosy existence. 

 This was a mistake, and was to teach Llerith a harsh lesson about responsibility. The day came when he could no longer constrain his growing powers - and it came in the worst possible way. Previously his powers had seemed small and undramatic to him. If he concentrated it sometimes seemed that he could make himself feel a little healthier, or gain a kind of increased awareness of the world around him. But one day he found out that was not all he was capable of. He was being tutored by a senior priest, and was growing increasingly frustrated by his inability to grasp what he was being told. The old man rambled on and on, making no sense to Llirith at all. In expasperation Llirith instinctively reached out with his mind, seeking some kind of understanding. But the power was uncontrolled, and what he meant merely to explore he crushed. He felt himself invading the priest's mind and destroying it from within, and could do nothing to stop. 

 The other priests were understandably terrified and appalled by this turn of events, but after debating the matter it was agreed that they could hardly blame the innocent child for what he clearly had not meant to do. But neither could he stay. They found one who would take him in, a psionicist of some power who they hoped would be able to teach the boy to control his power. Llirith was loathe to leave, but he understood that it was necessary. He learned much from his new mentor, but did not enjoy thier time together. He was cold and distant, and utterly unsympathetic to the qualms Llirith had about using his powers after what had happened the last time.

 Llirith eventually learned enough that he was no longer scared of himself, though he still felt deeply guilty for his tragic mistake and was unwilling to ever employ that particular technique again despite his teacher's insistence that it was a useful and powerful ability that he should make use of. When Llirith realised that he knew enough about the nature of his powers to control them and not pose a danger to others, he soon took his leave of his mentor and went his own way. He has wandered ever since, never settling in one place but always striving to do the best he can for those around him. Recently he has noticed that his powers seem to come less naturally than they once did and has been seeking the reason why, though so far he has found no answers.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

Whew... that's the crunchy bits out of the way. Fluff will be forthcoming tomorrow. 

 I hate that Body Adjustment is a 3rd level power for psions.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 3, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Just so I know for my future plans, will I be okay to take the Sangehirn prestige class that was published in Mind's Eye if/when I meet the prerequisites? For easy reference the 3.5 version can be found here




I am perfectly fine with you using the Sangehirn. 

Character looks good.  I look forward to seeing his background.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like the time for our arrival comes closer. 

Eluvan, I think you made a small mistake with hit points. Mind over Body is a General feat IIRC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

Right you are. Changing...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 6, 2004)

Alright.  Are both characters finalized?  Any last questions or thoughts before you're introduced?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2004)

Nope, I do believe I'm ready to jump on in.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2004)

Ready. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2004)

Alright, your characters have been introduced, and you are free to post. 

I took as few liberties with introducing your characters as possible.  Though your characters came in together, you could conceivably not work together and simply have entered the inn together; however you'd like to work it out is fine with me. 

Oh, and one final thing... 

Welcome to my world.


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2004)

Gnomeworks are you still running the other PbP? If not could you just let us know? Thanks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry... update forthcoming.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Alright, your characters have been introduced, and you are free to post.



  Done. 



> I took as few liberties with introducing your characters as possible.



 So, I figured, that we have been there already, since the inkeeper knows our names... I'm assuming, that we have a room there already...



> Though your characters came in together, you could conceivably not work together and simply have entered the inn together; however you'd like to work it out is fine with me.



  I have no real preferance, both work for me.

 Guess the easiest is, if we do not know much of each other yet, except for the name and some obvious details, and that we both have a room (at least I'm assuming so) in the inn and we might just have met somewhere before the inn by coincidence, going the last part together before entering.



> Welcome to my world.



  Thank you! 

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, I figured, that we have been there already, since the inkeeper knows our names... I'm assuming, that we have a room there already...




That would be a good assumption. 



> Guess the easiest is, if we do not know much of each other yet, except for the name and some obvious details, and that we both have a room (at least I'm assuming so) in the inn and we might just have met somewhere before the inn by coincidence, going the last part together before entering.




Sounds alright to me.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2004)

--> The actual Psionicle OOC Thread


----------

